# Bike Box (Metal for outside storage)



## Shaun (1 Jan 2012)

In order to make my bike more accessible (_and to stop me carrying a wet, dripping, mud/oil sodden bike through the house_) I'm considering an outside metal bike storage box in the front yard of our house.

Any suggestions for suppliers and advice about securing both the box and bikes within would be welcome.

Any reviews from people who own them would be appreciated too - especially in terms of installing/mounting/securing and how well they have lasted.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## craigwend (1 Jan 2012)

Shaun I had a look a few weeks ago, expect expense... about £300

However if & when you do, I'd add (with a very good shackle) one of these & a related cables, will be 'useful' & there's a store near B&Q on stoneferry...

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p83061


----------



## dongo (1 Jan 2012)

I bought one of these http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/detail.php?pro_code=Acc1 18 months ago, I'm very pleased with it - so much so that I got another 12 months later. Extremely strong, fit 4 bikes plus a few bits and bobs (tools, helmets, pumps etc.) easily, well made, extremely strong, built in base, excellent hoods over the locks so really difficult to get at, useful shelves, did I say really strong?


----------



## dickyknees (9 Jan 2012)

dongo said:


> I bought one of these http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/detail.php?pro_code=Acc1 18 months ago, I'm very pleased with it - so much so that I got another 12 months later. Extremely strong, fit 4 bikes plus a few bits and bobs (tools, helmets, pumps etc.) easily, well made, extremely strong, built in base, excellent hoods over the locks so really difficult to get at, useful shelves, did I say really strong?



+1 - this is exactly what I have done. They are really strong by the way.


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2012)

We're looking at getting one of the Asgard things shortly ...


----------



## beatlejuice (10 Jan 2012)

dongo said:


> I bought one of these http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/detail.php?pro_code=Acc1 18 months ago, I'm very pleased with it - so much so that I got another 12 months later. Extremely strong, fit 4 bikes plus a few bits and bobs (tools, helmets, pumps etc.) easily, well made, extremely strong, built in base, excellent hoods over the locks so really difficult to get at, useful shelves, did I say really strong?



+1 I am waiting for mine to be delivered.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The Asgard box looks good, but do you know if it is delivered as a "built" item, or whether it is assembled on site?

I live at the end of a cul-de-sac and I don't think it'll be easy to carry an 18 stone large (and wide) metal box down to my gaff!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> Thanks for the replies. The Asgard box looks good, but do you know if it is delivered as a "built" item, or whether it is assembled on site?
> 
> I live at the end of a cul-de-sac and I don't think it'll be easy to carry an 18 stone large (and wide) metal box down to my gaff!!


 

The clue is in the bit that says *'*_Installation:__ Self assembly using the easy to follow illustrated instructions_'


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The clue is in the bit that says *'*_Installation:__ Self assembly using the easy to follow illustrated instructions_'


 
 ... that'll teach me to skim-read ... DOH!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> ... that'll teach me to skim-read ... DOH!!


----------



## palinurus (12 Jan 2012)

I got an Asgard box too, some pictures in the thread below. 

Pretty happy with it. Mine's in the back yard but I would consider putting it out front- it's secure enough for that. It's easy enough to put together but it does need to be nice and level. I built mine myself and i'm hopeless, but they do offer an installation service (you'll have to provide a level area with paving slabs though)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garden-bicycle-storage.89521/#post-1605663


----------



## palinurus (12 Jan 2012)

The main security feature is some steel shrouds that fit over the locks so they can't be easily cut away without attacking the shrouds first- they are fairly thick steel. In addition it has a steel base which can be fixed to the surface underneath (there are holes in the base for fixings)


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2012)

We have a bloke at work who does fabrication... you want it, he'll make it, and will try to beat any quote.

so give us your specifications, wants and desires and I'll see what price he can do it for.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2012)

Thanks.

Mine will be going in the front yard, which is flat patio slabs so should be okay. Found an interesting video of someone trying to break into the Asgard Annexe bike shed (the 3 bike one with fixed roof):



I'm pretty sold on them, security/quality wise, just need to measure-up in the front yard an decide between the 3 bike or 4 bike.

It'll also mean I don't have to cross town to get at my posh bike too (which is currently in a secure storage unit because the shed at home is too old and flimsy).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (5 Apr 2012)

I've plumbed for the 3 x Addition bike store - much as I'd like the larger 4 bike unit, it simply isn't practical for the daughter as she wouldn't be able to open and close the lid (it also has a slightly larger footprint and will make it too tight a fit on the front yard).

Should be with me in around six weeks!!


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2012)

Tonight I have mostly been building my new bike store (well, okay, brother-in-law Steve did most of the work but I held stuff and passed him screws - which is a very important role!!! ):








NB: It worked much better after I realised I'd passed Steve the doors the wrong way around ... Doh!! 

Mrs. Admin isn't too impressed with the height of it (_hopefully it'll grow on her_) and I must admit to being a little surprised at how tall it is (it didn't seem to be _that_ tall in the videos and pictures online) - but it is one solid bit of kit that went together without a single hitch (no fiddling around trying to get the holes to line up and no missing bits 'n' bobs). A "pleasure" to put together as Steve put it.

Shelves and hook aren't fitted yet, but looking forward to having the bikes readily accessible just outside the front door.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 May 2012)

dongo said:


> I bought one of these http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/detail.php?pro_code=Acc1 18 months ago, I'm very pleased with it - so much so that I got another 12 months later. Extremely strong, fit 4 bikes plus a few bits and bobs (tools, helmets, pumps etc.) easily, well made, extremely strong, built in base, excellent hoods over the locks so really difficult to get at, useful shelves, did I say really strong?



Weirdest Beatles homage ever:


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 May 2012)

Admin said:


> I live at the end of a cul-de-sac and I don't think it'll be easy to carry an 18 stone large (and wide) metal box down to my gaff!!


I too live in a cul-de-sac, and it's easier than you think to carry 18 stone down one


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2012)

After a family conflab we've decided to add some decoration to it - to make it look less "green and boxy" ... 

I see large floral fridge magnets/stickers heading its way ...


----------



## benb (10 May 2012)

You could glue some window boxes to the lid, if they weren't too heavy and the angle doesn't make the flowers and earth fall out.


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2012)

benb said:


> You could glue some window boxes to the lid, if they weren't too heavy and the angle doesn't make the flowers and earth fall out.


 
Funnily enough, my mother-in-law made that very same suggestion this morning when she popped round for a coffee. Great minds think alike (just in case she reads this ...  ).


----------



## benb (10 May 2012)

Admin said:


> Funnily enough, my mother-in-law made that very same suggestion this morning when she popped round for a coffee. Great minds think alike (just in case she reads this ...  ).


 
Or you can get some decent looking fake flowers.


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2012)

benb said:


> Or you can get some decent looking fake flowers.


 
lol ... I've just had a mental image of all the kids in our cul-de-sac armed with Super Glue and fake flowers ... could be fun.


----------



## yumpy (11 May 2012)

I thought this was a shed shop, http://www.bikesheds.org.uk - its not but it shows a Trimetals shed.
Has anyone had one of those ? Seem to be a few more choices with the Asgard though.


----------



## palinurus (11 May 2012)

yumpy said:


> I thought this was a shed shop, http://www.bikesheds.org.uk - its not but it shows a Trimetals shed.
> Has anyone had one of those ? Seem to be a few more choices with the Asgard though.


 
Not me, you could try searching the forum though. There is definitely a review over at YACF.


----------



## yumpy (11 May 2012)

Thanks I'll go have a look - couldn't find any reference to it on here.

Whatever I end up getting, I've always fancied putting a motion detector into sheds with a "Step away from the bike NOW" recording and some floodlights for good measure. They'd probably nick the lights though, there's copper in the cables as well.


----------



## Silver Fox (11 May 2012)

Shaun, I'm probably teaching you to suck eggs but if you're storing the bikes at the front of your house just be mindful of who's about and possibly watching you put them away.

I let my guard down last year resulting in two bikes going from my garage, I've become a tad paranoid over bike security since.


----------



## Shaun (14 May 2012)

I'm adding a Ford engine block to the mix - which the bikes will be locked to _inside_ the shed (which has a strong metal floor) - and will probably get a motion alarm too.

I picked up the engine when I worked in a vehicle recycler years ago and can (_just about_) carry it very slowly with both hands - straddling the block and sort of wobble-walking it along - so hopefully that, combined with the 16 stone weight of the box, bikes and the other bits and bobs should keep it from going walkabout - well, not easily anyway!!!

It's also underneath our bedroom window so I should hear any tampering (it's not something you can attack gently if you want to get into it).

I realise pretty much anything is stealable if someone is committed to it but hopefully it'll be less vulnerable than our wooden shed.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 May 2012)

Do you have cats? They can turn the top of a shed into a drumskin!


----------

